# 2014 328dx warm up time.



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

Hello to all. 
It was 67f this morning and my drive to work is 3 mile country, 13 miles highway and my temp gage did not reach the full 210 degree mark. I have experience with diesels being cold blooded, but my 06 jetta diesel would have been up to temp long before reaching work. Hate to think of how inefficient this will be this winter. Anyone have experience with thermostat issues? 
Again, 2014 328dx with 31,000 miles.
Thanks, Don


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes, we BMW diesel owners have vast experience with thermostat issues. Better safe with a new thermostat than sorry with failed DPF and/or glow plugs.

Your TDI did not indicate temperature though that IS how the meter is incremented.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

You sure 210 is the proper operating temp? The M57s run around 185-190.


----------



## Uber Commuter (May 26, 2017)

Welcome OP;

You are comparing Apples to Oranges. Your Jetta displayed water temperature for you; the BMW displays oil temperature.

Oil takes much longer to warm up than coolant; your BMW is "warming" at the same rate your Jetta was :thumbup:


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

Uber Commuter said:


> Welcome OP;
> 
> You are comparing Apples to Oranges. Your Jetta displayed water temperature for you; the BMW displays oil temperature.
> 
> Oil takes much longer to warm up than coolant; your BMW is "warming" at the same rate your Jetta was :thumbup:


X2. I try to avoid really getting into it until mine warms up some, like say 1/4 of the 'warmed up' reading.

Also, for winter the 328d has electric heat that comes on before the coolant warms up. You will be warmer faster in the Diesel than in the equivalent gasser.


----------



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

Why dip me in sh*t and roll me in crackers!! Still new to this car, (month and a half), found the information on page 80 of the manual. Oil temp gauge is very novel for a factory car. Had oil temp gauges on both my turbo drag cars. My Jetta had a three stage 1,000 watt electric heater. I don't know how many watts my bmw has, but i know it's there.
Thanks to all...


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Dons328d said:


> Anyone have experience with thermostat issues? Again, 2014 328dx with 31,000 miles.


I'm on my third diesel (two Bimmers,one Benz) and it's been my experience that they've all been somewhat slow to warm up.I know that that doesn't directly address your problem...perceived problem at least...but it seems possible that you don't have much of a problem at all.

I could tell you the story of my Benz at -40F in Quebec....didn't fully warm up even after 200 miles of highway driving (50MPH).


----------



## MelbourneF30 (Apr 9, 2017)

Dons328d said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> It was 67f this morning and my drive to work is 3 mile country, 13 miles highway and my temp gage did not reach the full 210 degree mark. Anyone have experience with thermostat issues?
> 
> ...


Here in Miami where it doesn't go below 70F in the winter, my 328d takes a solid 10 minutes of driving to hit the full 210 degree mark. However, if the car is just sitting in park while running... it will take much longer.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

M57 and earlier diesels do have thermostat issues above 100k km both here and Europe (they also have a thermostat for EGR). 
The newer N and B diesel engines have not had this problem.


----------



## MeanMeosh (Jul 30, 2016)

I live in Dallas. On Friday, even in 98 degree heat with the A/C on full blast, the oil temp didn't hit 210 for a good 10 minutes. Your experience sounds fairly normal.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

One thing I've thought of doing is buying a scan gauge II. It will read various engine parameters and display them on the display. I think coolant temperature is one. It'd be nice to be able to check that from time to time. I wonder if Carly does that as well.


----------



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

Yes, more information is better, especially while still under warranty. Oil temp gauge is nice but it's nice knowing other parameters...


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

More information is useless if the indications and portents are not understood. 

Three Mile Island - TMI - epitomizes Too Much Information, and those were trained operators.


----------



## Dons328d (May 4, 2017)

True. On my old turbo drag car I had pressure and temperatures of exhaust pre turbine and intake manifold as well as other commonly found indicators. Would I like to have access to this information on my 328dx? Absolutely. Don't know if the Scan gauge II could do this, but it would be nice..


----------

